# [OT] Da quando usate linux?

## klaudyo

Sondaggio di tipo "statistico" tanto per sapere.... 

Sarebbe carino anche sapere come vi siete mossi nel tempo attraverso le varie distro fino ad arrivare a Gentoo!

Naturalmente se il sondaggio e' gia' stato fatto nel passato.... ignoratelo!

Ecco il mio caso:

1999: leggo il numero 0 di Linux & C in dipartimento e installo mandrake versione .... boh! ma vecchissima! Usavo KDE 1.x che crashava sempre, kenel 2.2.?? mi pare 2.2.16....

2000: installa SuSe comprata da un amico (9 CD!!!)... mi pare che era la versione 7.0 ma non vorrei sbagliare

2002: RedHat 7.1 poi 7.2 poi 7.3 poi basta!

fine 2003 fino ad oggi: Gentoo!!!!! kernel 2.6.9

----------

## mouser

Voto per amor della statistica, anche se mi sembrerebbe piu' logico fare un sondaggio del tipo: "da che anno usi gentoo?"

Ovviamente IMHO

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì concordo con mouser, ma è carino anche questo, sono partito dalla slck tantissimo tempo fa e l'ho abbandonata, probabilmente non mi ha preso. Quest'anno ho provato la gentoo e ovviamente su 4 pc windows si trova solo su uno e in dual boot sul portatile solo per usare il cell con porta infrarossi, per il resto sostengo in tutto e per tutto gentoo GNU/Linux e tutto il mondo opensource.

----------

## maninthebox1

2001  RedHat 6   non sono andato avanti per più di un mese!l'ho tolta e sono tornato a windows!

2002   Ho riprovato l'avventura con RedHat e Mandrake ma anche qui non sono andato avanti per più di un mese, perchè mi restava difficile installare programmi e driver...e cavoli vari!

2003    Ho installato varie distribuzioni (Fedora - Mandrake - Suse) ma mi sono trovato bene solo con Fedora!

Avevo sempre problemi con installazione programmi, driver e cavoli vari...però mi sono detto che dovevo riuscirci e mi sono iniziato a documentare!

Ho tirato avanti fino ad oggi, e devo dire che ora sto preciso!

Nel frattempo ho abbandonato Fedora e mi sono appollaiato su SLACKWARE e GENTOO  da  Febbraio, Marzo 2004!

Tirando le somme,si può dire che uso linux dal 2003!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Fri Dec 10, 2004 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Taglia

E'da quest'anno che lo uso ... e ormai winzozz non lo apro mai se non per certe applicazioni tipo DreamWeaver.

Cmq .. avevo installato una slack 8 l'anno scorso ... praticamente mai usata

Ho installato questo inverno la Mandrake 9.2

Ora ho piallato tutte le altre distro e ho installato Gentoo su tutti i PC di casa   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

bhe', la slack e' stato il mio amore da quando ho iniziato fino a quest'estate, fino a quando non ho provato gentoo.... allora ho abbandonato la vecchia ragazza per mettermi con questa nuova pollastrella, ricchissima di risorse!

Comunque tuttora, quando convinco un mio amico a mettere linux e non riesco a convincerlo a mettere gentoo, gli passo i cd della cara slacky e so che di lei posso ancora fidarmi.

----------

## =DvD=

Da prima del 1998, ma ho votato dal 2004, perchè è l'anno in cui ho messo gentoo! 

Non posso dire di aver usato linux se prima non avevo mai compilato un kernel!

----------

## cagnaluia

sporadicamente dal 1998... 

iniziai a bighellonare tra slack, turbo e linuxware....

----------

## taiger

Si, era la suse 7.0

ma  ti faccio  notare chi ti ho "passato" anche  la Gentoo  :Laughing: 

ciao

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Sondaggio di tipo "statistico" tanto per sapere.... 
> 
> Sarebbe carino anche sapere come vi siete mossi nel tempo attraverso le varie distro fino ad arrivare a Gentoo!
> 
> Naturalmente se il sondaggio e' gia' stato fatto nel passato.... ignoratelo!
> ...

 

----------

## =DvD=

 *taiger wrote:*   

> ma  ti faccio  notare chi ti ho "passato" anche  la Gentoo 

 

E lo fai notare anche a tutto il mondo hehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io le ho provate quasi tutte...tutto è cominciato in seconda media, nel 

98/99 se non sbaglio: RedHat 4.0

99-02: tutte le distro a giro, per provare..a partire da madeinlinux a colorado linux, fino alle solite suse, ecc.. (escluso MDK, una delle poke mai provate fin'ora)

02-03: slackware (amore stabile)

estate 03: Gentoo 1.4 (amore a prima vista con il numero 33 di Linux&C.   :Wink:  )

Ora penso sappiate che distro uso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 2001  RedHat 6   non sono andato avanti per più di un mese!l'ho tolta e sono tornato a windows!

 

Idem nel 1999, l'ho installata e non sono riuscito a far funzionare praticamente nulla.  :Laughing: 

Dopo qualche tempo ho provato debian (mi sono fermato all'installazione) e quindi mi sono parcheggiato su slackware (che reputo tutt'ora una delle migliori distro). Slack andava una bomba ma il problema era quello della gestione delle dipendenze, era un suicidio farlo manualmente. Cercando in giro per la rete ho visto che c'era questa nuova meta-distribuzione con un sistema di pacchetti sorgenti che gestiva le dipendenze, mi sono detto proviamola. L'anno non lo ricordo ma mi pare ci fosse la 1.2 poi dopo poco è uscita la 1.4rc1. (o forse era la mia seconda installazione??? boh)

----------

## marcowave

Estate 2003

Corso per sistemista... durante le ore di Windows 2000 il nostro insegnante ci insegnò gentoo  :Very Happy: 

mittico  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Momentime

Prima del 1998... 

Caldera Openlinux, prime versioni. lilo manco c'era... (mi pare)... boh, avrò avuto 10 anni o meno e quindi non ricordo bene; piuttosto mi ricordo PARECCHIO bene che loadlin non funzionava MAIIII!  FORSE -- F O R S E -- windows 98 al tempo non c'era..

Andavo a riavviare e non partiva più, quindi ogni volta se volevo usare linux dovevo reinstallarlo.. che roba! ==> Poi ==> Red Hat 6.2 con kernel 2.2 (spero di aver azzeccato, al limite cerco il cd), era con Inter.Net, mi pare. Wow, non male devo dire! Avviava, riavviava, c'erano i giochini che tanto adoravo, e non sapevo fare altro che richiedesse l'uso della console (avrei imparato, sapevo usare già il dos e non è cosa da poco a quell'età).. 

Mio padre quasi mi ammazzò

----------

## nick_spacca

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Estate 2003
> 
> Corso per sistemista... durante le ore di Windows 2000 il nostro insegnante ci insegnò gentoo 
> 
> mittico 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cosi'  si fa   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Io ho scoperto nel '98 Linux (+ precisamente RedHat penso la versione 5) in Facolta' dove non si usava altro (oddio, anche qualche Unix proprietario)

Nel '99 primo computer acquistato e completamente assemblato da me...OVVIAMENTE con LINUX

Dal 2002,  dopo mesi che non veniva + aperto "Finestre" scompare anche il dual-boot...

Da quest'anno solo Gentoo && Slack!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

al 1999 (se non sbaglio) devo il primo approccio con Linux... drk 8.1 credo... l'ho installata ma quei bastardoni di linux magazine avevano dato solo il cd1 senza X.... ci rinunciai fino al 2002 quando installai Mandrake (che tenni per una settimana), poi RH 7.3 e 8.0, poi 5 o 6 mesi con SuSE 8.1, infine ho cominciato a provarle tutte.... (le avrò già scritte in almeno altri 2 o 3 post... ne ho provate davvero tante.... una delle poche che non provai fu Gentoo perchè considerata ostica.... allora proai Slackware 8.1 (mi pare) poi la 9.0 che fu il mio primo vero amore col pinguino... Gentooman dalla 1.2 (la 1.4 sarebbe uscita due settimane dopo....)

----------

## GhePeU

2002

come unico os dall'agosto 2003

----------

## Tiro

io uso gentoo dal 2003 .. prima di allora facevo dual boot 99.9% win e 0.1% mandrake ... ora 100% gento!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Corso per sistemista... durante le ore di Windows 2000 il nostro insegnante ci insegnò gentoo 

 

Chi e' il vostro insegnate?

Io ho iniziato con linux nell'estate 2001 con mandrake. Ma ho solo iniziato ad imparare inizio 2003 quando installai gentoo

----------

## klaudyo

Dal sondaggio si direbbe che il 2001 è stato un anno di magra per linux..... sarà mica perchè usci WinXP?   :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente sto scherzando!! (non ricordo neanche se uscì nel 2001........ )   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Dal sondaggio si direbbe che il 2001 è stato un anno di magra per linux..... sarà mica perchè usci WinXP?   

 

Si mi pare che usi' in quel periodo se non sbaglio

----------

## AlterX

Ho iniziato con Solaris 8 intel e sparc nel 2001...

nel frattempo usavo a casa linux mandrake, anche se la prima volta che ho visto una linux era nell 1991.

Ho fatto una gran passaggio: mandrake, red hat, slack, debian....

alla fine cercavo qualcosa di potente, che nessuna distro era in grado di darmi, finchè un giorno...  :Laughing: 

Amore a prima vista, e adesso ho solo gentoo e una piccola mandrake!

Ovviamente il tutto da stage 1   :Cool: 

----------

## alemare

ciao! io dal 2004 ma per ora ho su un computer linux e su un altro windows... forse oerò per natale arriva un bel modem adsl ethernet e mi sa tanto di voler mettere gentoo su entrambi!

Ciao Alemare

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi e' il vostro insegnate?
> 
> Io ho iniziato con linux nell'estate 2001 con mandrake. Ma ho solo iniziato ad imparare inizio 2003 quando installai gentoo

 

E' un grande..  :Very Happy:  conosce gentoo come le sue tasche e ci faceva compilare e ricompilare tutto 8 ore al giorno  :Very Happy: 

Come nickname si chiamava Misfits.. magari per nome e cognome ti mando un PVT se vuoi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tocas

Ricordo che èra verso la fine dell 1993, forse dicembre, quando riusci ad avere la prima copia di una Debian interamente su floppy da 5''1/4   :Shocked:  .

--

----------

## Onip

Era il lontano Novembre del 2003 e all'Uni dovevo fare un corso di programmazione C su linux e allora ho detto: "ma sì, proviamolo sono proprio curioso".

così ho meso debian (la distro del prof), poi mandrake e, infin, ho avuto l'illuminazione e sono passato a gentoo

Byez

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Come nickname si chiamava Misfits.. 

 

Vedo che ascolta anche musica leggera  :Very Happy: 

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> magari per nome e cognome ti mando un PVT se vuoi 

 

Volentieri

----------

